# Creek smallies



## shaloskymark026 (11 mo ago)

I know smallies can be caught just about anytime but now that the ice is gone do the fish start to move out of the deeper holes? Big Walnut is a favorite for fishing the end of fast water where eddies are CT
Rested around large rocks. Got the itch bad.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

The water is still very cold. Keep fishing the deep holes and stick with baits like ned rigs fished slow. Been hitting the creek behind my house and seems to be the same as right before it froze.


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

I start finding them outside of their deep holes around mid march. They are still close to the deep sections and structure, but will move closer to current seams as the sun comes out. A big Joshy swimbait, rolled close to bottom, can be a great way to get them in colder water. Vibes will work well too, or sometimes a slow retrieved crankbait.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Since southeastern Ohio drains 2/3 of the state, its going to be awhile.


----------



## jmsgryk008 (Oct 24, 2021)

Creek smallies, when i use to kayak fish, I'd fish the River Raisin and start in Dundee, MI. Drift down stream for maybe a mile. Catch 20 on an ultra lite and had a ball. Not a person around me. Nothing big but a great time. Do the same thing near North Huron River Rd exit off I-75. Usually pick up a couple small pike too. Found some deep holes that I know held steelies at the right time. The pic was not from huron or river raisin.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Fish are starting to move. Caught them out several different areas today. Jerkbaits and swims!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mn4 (Oct 14, 2020)

n-strut said:


> Fish are starting to move. Caught them out several different areas today.


Wow - great fish!!! Love the color and bold striping. I may be wrong, but it doesn’t seem there are a lot places around here that have smallies that are that boldly striped. I know it depends on habitat but I almost never see anything that bold anywhere in my usual flows. Beauty, man - nice job.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Big girls have their feed bag on. Found some clean water and they were tuned up. Swim,jerks and spinnerbaits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaloskymark026 (11 mo ago)

Wow. Great looking fish. I went out this morning on the Big Walnut and caught two nice ones on a gulp minnow. Nothing that caliber but it was nice to get the year started with hungry smallies.


----------



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

Definitely starting to heat up a little bit in the creeks! In the past week or so I've gotten into some Smallies in the 12-17 inch range in some tributaries of the Licking River. All caught on either a red craw lipless crank or a black and brown artificial Hellgramite.


----------

